# show us your aquatic aquariums



## Renagade (Nov 6, 2007)

hey i've been working at my new aquarium. it's a freashwater tropical, got heaps of different cichlids, some brissel nose and some clown loaches. i think its nearly there. i have banned myself frome the aquarium/fish shops now. i had too:shock: has anyone else got tanks set up with fish in them they could post??? i've seen some good fighting fish shots, show us your aquariums.


----------



## PhilK (Nov 6, 2007)

Hahah 'aquatic aquariums' - as opposed to..?

Just wanted to say that is a really great aquarium!! I've always wanted to set up a big aquarium, but I'm scared it'd be too much work or I'd just stuff it up.. Plus I'd lose money quicker than if I was burning it!!

Looks great


----------



## Kirby (Nov 6, 2007)

PhilK said:


> Hahah 'aquatic aquariums' - as opposed to..?




...those used as terrariums. many use aquariums as dry animal homes, he was asking for specifically setups used when filled with water.. 

this ISNT mine, but its a cool aquarium i found on google.. i think its two albino RES 







oneday i want a nice HUGE aquarium with big fish, little fish and some turts.. (everyone has dreams)


----------



## patonthego (Nov 6, 2007)

*my little aquarium*

This is nothing flash but I enjoy watching them swim around very relaxing.


----------



## sigridshurte (Nov 6, 2007)

here is my marine tank that i have had going for almost 3 years ive got a scopaz tank, pixi halk, 2 fire gobys, and a 2 fre clowns its like my pride and joy....its my everything

and i love my snakes to


----------



## PhilK (Nov 6, 2007)

I think an aquarium filled with dirt becomes a terrarium anyway.. It isn't an aquarium unless it has water in it IMO!

These are really awesome, everyone. Marine tank.. *drool*...


----------



## Kirby (Nov 6, 2007)

a terrarium or vivarium is something designed specifically for, or altered to house a reptile, whether it be an aquarium in the first place or not. not starting a fight, just sharing an opinion... 

yummy tanks everyone.. lol, i love the blue light..


----------



## Anthony88 (Nov 6, 2007)

Sigridshurte that is a very good looking marine tank.


----------



## Jason (Nov 6, 2007)

i have a marine tank, will get some pics asap, been meaning to for a whil now.
vertebrates:
3x ocellaris clowns
2x fire gobies
1x banana wrasse
1x diadom dotty back
1x indian blenny

inverts:
elegance coral
green frog spawn
devils finger
finger coral
hammer coral
sun coral
snails


----------



## darkangel (Nov 6, 2007)

i have a few tanks going but the only decent one is overgrown so will post a pic when i fix it all up lol


----------



## Bourbs (Nov 6, 2007)

Renegade : I was just checking out your cichlid set up, looks awesome, but out of curiosity do you have very many little caves in there? I might just not be able to see them, but depending on how many cichlids you have I would definately suggest some piles of limestone so that they have some caves - otherwise they get nasty!

Everyones tanks look awesome! I would post some of mine but it is filthy at the moment (no, not because I am slack on cleaning) I have two Oscars and they are rather grotty. Will post pics in a couple days after a clean out


----------



## pugsly (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice Sigrid, haven't thought about putting some of the larger Tangs in there?

I know lots of them are coral eaters and disturb the live rock, but my Blue Tang left them alone. 

Yellow tangs aren't too bad either. 

Flame Angel would be my fav of the Marine fish though.. Or Emperor Angel..


----------



## Mullet (Nov 6, 2007)

This is mine the father in-law did the woodwork


----------



## croc_hunter_penny (Nov 6, 2007)

i have a marine tank, not very interesting though, just a bunch of live rock and....
vertebrates:
1x Brownbanded Bamboo Shark
2x ocellaris clowns
3x stripeys
1x mono/butterbream/whatever
3x little black striped things, never found out their name lol

and i would love to get a flame angel

inverts:
umm one pink mushy thing that came with the live rock.. 
can't get starfish or shrimpy things because the bamboo shark will eat em 
(not sure about starfish, but i was warned..)

I would love to set up a predator tank someday soon too

also setting up a filey tank, but i don't have a camera.. i might borrow one 
here's an old pic of the bamboo shark and some of the fish (the damsels have since disappeared.. hmm)
and a pic of the shark i used to have, with the (very scared looking) mono


----------



## sigridshurte (Nov 6, 2007)

yea my tang is good he doesnt nip at the corals or anything i used to have a blue tang but he died for no reason ne day after having him 2 years ....very strange.

thanks for the complaments


----------



## Horsy (Nov 6, 2007)

Oh WOW! I've always wanted a Bamboo Shark! Where'd you get it from, if you don't mind me asking?

I have 3 tanks at the moment; two tropicals and a cold water.

1 tank has:
6 x Pakistani Loaches
1 x Sergeant Major Loach
5 x Kuhli Loaches (4 striped, 1 brown)
2 x Golden Barbs
3 x Firetailed Gudgeons
4 x Bristlenose Catfish
1 x Black Ghost Knife
5 x Zebra Danios

1 tank has about 20-odd Sunshine Peacock Cichlid Fry. VERY nice colouration showing up on these bubs and the other tank just has a small assortment of mollies, platys and guppies which I got as babies out of work's sump. Haha.

I'm getting a 4fter in a few days and am going to have a school of Rummynose Tetras in there.


----------



## Renagade (Nov 6, 2007)

cool tanks (aquatic, ha ha)guys, yeah i have heaps of stuff for them to hide in, caves and stuff i find the ordamental hides a bit tacky so ive hidden most of them behind plants, dam rusty cichlid has dug out under that wood center piece. i'm going to add some slate in there too soon.


----------



## Cosmic (Nov 6, 2007)

Here's my baby.


----------



## Brock Lobster (Nov 6, 2007)

i want peacock eels


----------



## croc_hunter_penny (Nov 6, 2007)

I actually got the bamboo shark from Underwater World, because I used to work at a school where they had it as part of the marine science program. I looked after it there, but they don't run that program any more  so free shark for me 

If you ask at most aquariums they should be able to order one in. 

It's funny because people say they are one of the hardest animals to look after, but that was my first marine experience, and he has lived through power outages and everything :lol: although some of the other schools had shocking stories of how theirs died, our school was the only one that never had a shark die (we had 3, one after the other, that went back to UWW when they were too big)

Just note that they do get quite large (over 1m), and would need a massive tank when they are adult size. Or you could just donate it to UWW and buy another one, but its hard to say goodbye 
A 5x2x2 tank would give it at least a couple of years, depending on how much you feed it and how quickly it grows. The second pic I posted earlier is about a year old, and about 18 inches. The first pic was about a month or two old.
(speaking of which, i have a 5x2x2 tank for sale if you would like it :lol: )

anyway i'll shut up now, PM if you have any Q's... 

*show more aquarium setups!!! *  (of the aquatic variety)


----------



## Brettix (Nov 6, 2007)

Heres myne and my filter for it,think some of you have seen it though.


----------



## crush the turtle (Nov 6, 2007)

*fishy*

this is my marrine tank



and my Leporacanthicus joselimai








nah its not really, i wish lol..

its amzing amzons marrine display, its very very nice close up


----------



## sigridshurte (Nov 6, 2007)

i like your tank renagade very cool. i love the size of the corals they are huge


----------



## Renagade (Nov 6, 2007)

how come not very many people use back grounds on/in their tanks?


----------



## Brettix (Nov 6, 2007)

I just got too eager to fill it up now i carnt move it lol,it weighs 200kg just the tank when empty.
So the complete setup with water would weigh over a 1000kg


----------



## crush the turtle (Nov 6, 2007)

Brettix said:


> Heres myne and my filter for it,think some of you have seen it though.


 
that looks like a hell of alot of work lol,,
that filter looks so confusing, how did u figer out how to do it lol..


----------



## SnakeWrangler (Nov 6, 2007)

Wow, awesome aquariums everyone. I would like to set one up oneday and have a shark in it, very cool.


----------



## PhilK (Nov 6, 2007)

Renagade said:


> how come not very many people use back grounds on/in their tanks?


Personally I think that backgrounds on tanks make them look tacky.


----------



## crush the turtle (Nov 6, 2007)

they look betta when thier painted black imo


----------



## Brettix (Nov 6, 2007)

crush the turtle said:


> that looks like a hell of alot of work lol,,
> that filter looks so confusing, how did u figer out how to do it lol..


I built that filter myself,it is the best and easyest filter you could get and maintain.Its called a sump filter the water travel down an up through each section.All i have to do is clean the first section,dont touch the others as the bacteria does the rest.Only need a gravel clean once a year


----------



## SlothHead (Nov 6, 2007)

All of these tanks look great, they just need a 3 dimensional background in them, i here this guy has them at 20% off this week. 

But seriously, yeah they look good.


----------



## pugsly (Nov 6, 2007)

Beautiful Cosmic.

Shame there such a pain to get going and damn expensive to run...


----------



## Naxx (Nov 7, 2007)

ya ive got a couple tanks, but i have no camera to post pics

african cichlids in one tank, random tetras and gourami and angel in another. cichlid is my display tank other one is just for fun.


----------



## Renagade (Nov 7, 2007)

i would love a 3d back ground. i think the poster ones are a bit tacky, i have a dark rock face kind which is fairly subtle, i try and mask most of it, i don't like seeing the wall or cables hanging behind mine. some of the 3d ones are heaps cool. i like the big root system you can get, i just dont like the associated price tag.


----------



## mrmikk (Nov 7, 2007)

Fantastic setup Cosmic, well done


----------

